# Sticky  Welcome to the Warm Season subforum...



## Ware

*Current Affairs*
2022 | What did you do with your lawn today?
2022 | Warm Season Lawn Photos

*Popular Warm Season Topics*
Bermuda Bible: The New Testament
Acronyms / Glossary
Bermuda Triangle
Ferrous Ammonium Sulfate
Fungicide Guide (cool season focus)
Information about PGR
Growing Degree Days(GDD) and Trinexepac (Tnex) Applications
GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner (used to track GDD for PGR applications)
Leveling a Bermuda Lawn
Soil Surfactants/Wetting agents?
Turf Disease Identification
Weed ID Thread - What is it and how do I kill it?
Want bugs and insects gone from your lawn and home?

-----
Rather than clutter the top of each subforum with a bunch of stickies, we are going to try this approach - a single sticky thread at the top of each subforum with links to some of the most popular/relevant threads to that subforum. This will allow users to quickly access those threads that live within this subforum, and also threads that may live in another subforum.

I grabbed a few to get this party started, but feel free to nominate a thread to be included in this sticky. The mods will help me stay caught up on adding/organizing them. :thumbup:


----------



## Txmx583

I clicked on the fungicide guide and it says "Cool season focus" at the top. I'm guessing that's for cool season lawns?? Feel free to delete my comment if I'm incorrect or if it's been fixed. Looking for warm season fungicide info to educate myself for my new zoysia. @Ware


----------



## Ware

Txmx583 said:


> I clicked on the fungicide guide and it says "Cool season focus" at the top. I'm guessing that's for cool season lawns?? Feel free to delete my comment if I'm incorrect or if it's been fixed. Looking for warm season fungicide info to educate myself for my new zoysia. @Ware


I don't think a comprehensive post like that exists on the warm season side. There is some crossover with some of the diseases/fungicides, so it's still a good resource to link here.


----------



## Txmx583

Ware said:


> Txmx583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked on the fungicide guide and it says "Cool season focus" at the top. I'm guessing that's for cool season lawns?? Feel free to delete my comment if I'm incorrect or if it's been fixed. Looking for warm season fungicide info to educate myself for my new zoysia. @Ware
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think a comprehensive post like that exists on the warm season side. There is some crossover with some of the diseases/fungicides, so it's still a good resource to link here.
Click to expand...

Cool thanks! I figured that may be the case, just wanted to make sure. Thanks man!


----------

